# NO US PAYMENT



## LadyStarlight (Nov 14, 2014)

Title says it all. Post here if you haven't received yours. Groups of people are reporting they haven't received theirs at other places. Hopefully this is just a small delay.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2015)

This happens from time to time. It will probably show up later today. If not, then tomorrow. Don't worry. Amazon will pay out. They always do.


----------



## Stephanie Summers (Sep 2, 2015)

I haven't received my US payment yet, but I have received payments from all of the other Amazon markets.


----------



## rex kusler (Feb 12, 2010)

Didn't get my US payment either. First time in almost 6 years. Payments from KDP have always posted to my bank account exactly on the day they specify.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Not worried. US and International often post at different times / days.


----------



## Violet Haze (Jan 9, 2014)

I usually wake up to all of them in my account just after 8 am on payday. So this is a first for me, but I'm not worried.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## LadyStarlight (Nov 14, 2014)

This_Way_Down said:


> This happens from time to time. It will probably show up later today. If not, then tomorrow. Don't worry. Amazon will pay out. They always do.


For some, this is the first time it's ever happened. I'm sure they will pay out, but for people who live paycheck to paycheck on their royalties, this is a bit disconcerting.

For me, I never recall this happening with the US payment. I've gotten delays on foreign payments, sometimes as long as several days, though. Some people are reporting that they've called their bank and the bank says there is not even a deposit pending. It must be some sort of glitch or something.


----------



## Sara C (Apr 30, 2014)

Haven't received mine either, but the others just appeared in my account this morning. I'll start worrying if I don't have it by tomorrow.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

I also don't see it pending which is strange. I have some business savings which I started doing when UK payments were delayed a week earlier this year.


----------



## horrordude1973 (Sep 20, 2014)

I havent' got mine either. I thought it was because I switched my DD to a new bank this month


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

All Amazon payments just this moment hit my bank


----------



## katherinef (Dec 13, 2012)

The email said I'd be getting it today, so there's still plenty of time. I just got the payment for all the other stores.


----------



## LadyStarlight (Nov 14, 2014)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> All Amazon payments just this moment hit my bank


Including the US? A lot of people already got the foreign payments, it's just the US payment that is missing. Edited to say that I'm hearing that some people in the UK got their US payment so maybe it's just the people in the US that are having this problem.


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

Glad it's not just me. Got foreign, but no US yet.


----------



## Mylius Fox (Jun 2, 2014)

Same here, it's been driving me nuts because I've been counting down the days until today so I can get my cover made.  
Usually the U.S. payment always comes in first, with the rest later in the day or the following day... *shrugs


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

LadyStarlight said:


> Including the US? A lot of people already got the foreign payments, it's just the US payment that is missing. Edited to say that I'm hearing that some people in the UK got their US payment so maybe it's just the people in the US that are having this problem.


Yes all, just now. There was nothing then bam!


----------



## LadyStarlight (Nov 14, 2014)

Mark E. Cooper said:



> Yes all, just now. There was nothing then bam!


Why, you lucky Brit you!


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

I just got more Amazon foreign payments. Still no US payment. I'm sure it will come soon.


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

I do not have my US Payment and it's 12:21 p.m. where I am.  I got all my other payments, but not US. I have never had that happen before.


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

I've gotten everything BUT my .com payment.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2015)

12:30 and still no US Payment here.


----------



## Penang (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't had my US payment either and it's usually the first one through by a day or two.


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

I was freaking out this morning because I didn't get my US payment either, but my KDP dashboard says it was "paid." This is the first time in 4 years that I didn't receive a payment.

What does everyone think is going on?

This sucks because I _really_ needed that money today. *sigh*


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

I feel like Amazon hasn't been the same since that glitch last month.


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Dragovian said:


> I feel like Amazon hasn't been the same since that glitch last month.


What glitch


----------



## X. Aratare (Feb 5, 2013)

Just adding my voice to say that I don't have the US payment either, but I do have all the others.


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

I haven't received mine either. I got one foreign one, but not the US. Which sucks. I needed to go to the doctor today and that was my money to pay for it. Hoping it gets here later. :/


----------



## MQ (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't see any payments... this is the first time it ever happened...


----------



## RyanAndrewKinder (Dec 14, 2014)

Still haven't received mine. The reason we always get paid on the 29th or, in my case, sometimes a day earlier is because they process the transaction days in advance. Which is why you will see payments saying "PAID" sometimes a few days beforehand. Something makes me think there's an issue with Amazons account for US payments. Hope it does show up today or tomorrow. Hoping more for today.


----------



## Lady Vine (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm in the UK and received all of mine this morning.


----------



## jackconnerbooks (Nov 18, 2014)

Haven't received mine either.


----------



## RC Butler (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm in Canada and thus far have only received the Canadian payment but this is not unusual. International payments have never hit before the second of the month for me. I assume this is due to the Canadian account.


----------



## delly_xo (Oct 29, 2014)

No US payment.


----------



## Ebook Itch (Mar 3, 2015)

> This royalty payment notification is for Kindle Direct Publishing (KDP) sales recorded in the U.S. Kindle Store. Payment will be made to your bank account and should appear in your available balance within 2 to 5 business days after the Payment Date.


Here's hoping it's not that long!


----------



## Mylius Fox (Jun 2, 2014)

RyanAndrewKinder said:


> Still haven't received mine. The reason we always get paid on the 29th or, in my case, sometimes a day earlier is because they process the transaction days in advance. Which is why you will see payments saying "PAID" sometimes a few days beforehand.


Ironically enough, the rest of the storefonts all show "Pending", even though they've all arrived.  The U.S. store, of course, says paid.


----------



## sela (Nov 2, 2014)

Canadian here. Usually, my payments arrive after 12:00 PST. So I have a while to go yet before I expect to see my payments. I do have the Canadian payment but nothing else. I have only been paid after the 29th twice that I can tell. Once it was by several days past the 29th.


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

Sherry_Soule said:


> What glitch


One day last month, buy links were missing from a lot of products. I feel like that was just the most blatant display of Issues which seem to have plagued Amazon since.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Dragovian said:


> One day last month, buy links were missing from a lot of products. I feel like that was just the most blatant display of Issues which seem to have plagued Amazon since.


Resetting the AWSMatrix isn't always seamless.


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

Still nothing. It's 2:23 p.m. here. I mean, I have all the payments except the US payment.


----------



## JVRudnick (Sep 12, 2014)

I have revenues from all over and all are PENDING, except for the Canadian one - which was paid last Monday Oct 26th...

All others from I think 8 locations are all waiting...while I'm a Canuck and used to this kind of shoddy 'country-cousin' type atitudes from huge US firms...

Here I thought that Amazon might be different...sigh...but from threads here and over on the KDP community, lotsa folks are ticked about this...

Oh well, back to my WIP...


----------



## NoBlackHats (Oct 17, 2012)

US author here, and no US money yet.  Almost noon on the West Coast


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

US author here and only foreign payments here so far, too. Hoping it'll hit tonight, as wire transfers like that seem to hit at midnight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Another Canadian here. I've received payment from .ca but nothing else. But I don't usually see anything until the last day of the month.


----------



## Kathryn Meyer Griffith (May 6, 2013)

It's 2:13 pm my central US time here and I have foreign payments but, so far, no U.S. and in 3 years this is the first time it's happened to me. Hmmm.


----------



## romanticauthor (Apr 17, 2014)

It's amazing that in the TWO MONTHS they hold back our pay that they can't manage to iron out any issues and at least pay us on the date they say they will. Even more, I think it's very disrespectful not to immediately send out an email and address the issue to the authors waiting on the money they made.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

romanticauthor said:


> It's amazing that in the TWO MONTHS they hold back our pay that they can't manage to iron out any issues and at least pay us on the date they say they will. Even more, I think it's very disrespectful not to immediately send out an email and address the issue to the authors waiting on the money they made.


Well, technically it IS still today--only just past noon at Amz HQ, in fact. Maybe we don't need to start calling them disrespectful quite yet.


----------



## romanticauthor (Apr 17, 2014)

I just checked with my bank. There is no record of it. At this point in the day, there's no way it will post in today. It shouldn't have to be a guessing game when it comes to our royalties. At the least, we should know when it will be paid and be able to rely on it being there. If there are going to be issues and it will be delayed, we should have the common courtesy of receiving an email in advance letting us know there is a problem.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Missing US royalties. I'm not panicking yet but I wish KDP would publish a notice or something.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Just checked my bank account: I've got something from Amazon. Two somethings for Amazon. Methinks I'm safe.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2015)

I never plan for the money to be there on the 29th even though usually it is. I usually plan for it to be there by the 1st with the thought it could be up to a week Late. Just in case.


----------



## romanticauthor (Apr 17, 2014)

kemobullock said:


> Missing US royalties. I'm not panicking yet but I wish KDP would publish a notice or something.


This.
By not even receiving an email, it makes me feel as if I'm not really valued as an author who earns money for Amazon by listing my books with them. Naturally, people are going to be concerned if the money they are expecting is not in their bank accounts on the date it is supposed to be there. Can you imagine your job doing this, then not even giving you an explanation? OMG people would freak out. At the least, just send us an email and let us know what's going on. Even more, let us know a date to expect our money by!


----------



## TheLemontree (Sep 12, 2015)

Same situation as mylius fox.  In my kdp dashboard the UK store and the FR store both say 'pending', but have actually arrived in my account.  The US store says 'paid', but has not arrived yet.

I'm in New Zealand, for what it's worth, but moneys get paid into a US bank account.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

All of my Amazon payments are currently listed as pending in my bank account.


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

romanticauthor said:


> This.
> By not even receiving an email, it makes me feel as if I'm not really valued as an author who earns money for Amazon by listing my books with them. Naturally, people are going to be concerned if the money they are expecting is not in their bank accounts on the date it is supposed to be there. Can you imagine your job doing this, then not even giving you an explanation? OMG people would freak out. At the least, just send us an email and let us know what's going on. Even more, let us know a date to expect our money by!


This times a million.

Amazon frequently has glitches.

The most infuriating thing for me as an author is that when this happens, they refuse to acknowledge it for as long as possible and then at best, after a dozen emails and mounting frustration, they MIGHT finally acknowledge it by email, but never publicly.

There would be nothing wrong with posting something on their blog when they have a glitch, like: "We are currently have an issue in which "also bought" recommendations are not populating properly. We apologize for the inconvenience to our authors and readers, and our technical team is working diligently to address the issue."

Or, right now, mentioning payment delays.

It would save everyone enormous frustration and stress. Because emailing Amazon customer service is an utterly miserable experience 99 percent of the time.


----------



## AlpacaPicnic (Aug 12, 2015)

Typically automated payments have a multi-step process in order to reach your bank account. First the payor (Amazon) notifies their bank to send the money. The bank then sends the money and notifies the Reserve Bank of the deposit and where it needs to go. Then the Reserve Bank sends the money to your bank. While this is all electronic it doesn't happen instantly, there are still some parts and pieces that take awhile. This is why payrolls are usually processed between 3-5 days before the actual payday. 

Additionally it is up to your bank as to when they make the deposit, neither the payor not the Reserve Bank have control over that. If you are concerned call your bank but ask specifically for the ACH Department - they are typically the only ones within a bank that can see pending payments. Reps on the phone usually don't have that kind of visibility. 

Just an FYI as to WHY payments may be delayed.


----------



## sela (Nov 2, 2014)

I checked my bank account and the money is all there.


----------



## mjstorm (Feb 23, 2013)

No U.S. payment here, either. I'm relieved it isn't just me.


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

In the same boat....


----------



## Ebook Itch (Mar 3, 2015)

romanticauthor said:


> This.
> By not even receiving an email, it makes me feel as if I'm not really valued as an author who earns money for Amazon by listing my books with them. Naturally, people are going to be concerned if the money they are expecting is not in their bank accounts on the date it is supposed to be there. Can you imagine your job doing this, then not even giving you an explanation? OMG people would freak out. At the least, just send us an email and let us know what's going on. Even more, let us know a date to expect our money by!


You don't get the emails from Amazon Accounts Payable?



> This royalty payment notification is for Kindle Direct Publishing (KDP) sales recorded in the U.S. Kindle Store. Payment will be made to your bank account and should appear in your available balance within 2 to 5 business days after the Payment Date.
> 
> *Payment date:	29-OCT-2015*


So, actual pay date is 11/2 to 11/5.

With that said, they are _usually_ very early - i.e. dropping the money on the actual payment date. If you look at previous "KDP Royalty Payment Notification" emails, you'll see they're worded about the same.

Still, we're doing a "rain dance" to help hurry it along.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2015)

I've just returned from the bank.  Nothing yet.


----------



## Mzink (Jul 20, 2015)

Mylius Fox said:


> Ironically enough, the rest of the storefonts all show "Pending", even though they've all arrived.  The U.S. store, of course, says paid.


Same here! I'm not worried. I'm sure it will show up tomorrow, but it is funny that my "pending" royalties from Intl. markets have paid but my "Paid" royalties for US haven't. Oh, Amazon. You kidder, you!


----------



## romanticauthor (Apr 17, 2014)

Ebook Itch said:


> You don't get the emails from Amazon Accounts Payable?
> 
> So, actual pay date is 11/2 to 11/5.
> 
> ...


Are you saying you received an email today about this issue, letting authors know there is a problem? If so, I didn't receive one, per my post. I do receive other emails from them, but I have not received an email today specifically addressing this issue.


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

Got all of mine today.


----------



## RC Butler (Sep 17, 2015)

romanticauthor said:


> Are you saying you received an email today about this issue, letting authors know there is a problem? If so, I didn't receive one, per my post. I do receive other emails from them, but I have not received an email today specifically addressing this issue.


The email referenced is the one that is sent out in regards to payment on about the 25th of the month. This is the standard wording in the email. While the Payment Processessing date is the 29th, wire transfers can take up to 2-3 days so they always put this info in the email.


----------



## Ebook Itch (Mar 3, 2015)

romanticauthor said:


> Are you saying you received an email today about this issue, letting authors know there is a problem? If so, I didn't receive one, per my post. I do receive other emails from them, but I have not received an email today specifically addressing this issue.


Right. They let us know last week that payments would be made 11/2 to 11/5. Granted, usually they're much earlier than they say, but this time they're not early, which isn't a problem or issue, technically.

Covers on new releases weren't showing the other day either.

It might be nice if they used a blog, twitter, their forums, email, or _something_ to send out status updates on every hiccup in the system, but we don't see it happening. And don't get us started on Amazon's back-end sales reporting! 

Three cheers for Book Report!


----------



## Kate Dawes (Sep 16, 2012)

Ebook Itch said:


> Right. They let us know last week that payments would be made 11/2 to 11/5. Granted, usually they're much earlier than they say, but this time they're not early, which isn't a problem or issue, technically.


Yes it is.

I wrote to Amazon and told them some people got payments, others didn't. Looks like there's an issue on Amazon's end. Here's the response:

Hello,

I hope you're having a great day! Thanks for reaching out to KDP Support!

I'm sorry for the trouble you had with your payment. Our technical team is aware of this problem and is working hard to fix it as soon as possible.

I'll get to you as soon as we receive the confirmation that the issue is now solved!

Thanks for your patience while we fix this problem.

Regards,

Tobias M. 
Kindle Direct Publishing

*EDIT*: My Amazon rep says the same thing. Won't give me an estimated time/date, either.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Mylius Fox said:


> Ironically enough, the rest of the storefonts all show "Pending", even though they've all arrived.  The U.S. store, of course, says paid.


This is mine as well -still no US payment and it's almost 9pm EST


----------



## Kathryn Meyer Griffith (May 6, 2013)

It's 8:13 pm here and still no US payment there or pending...perhaps tomorrow. But this has never happened before. Hmmm.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Kate Dawes said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> I wrote to Amazon and told them some people got payments, others didn't. Looks like there's an issue on Amazon's end. Here's the response:
> 
> ...


This is the same email they send for all problems, up to and including the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Kate Dawes (Sep 16, 2012)

brkingsolver said:


> This is the same email they send for all problems, up to and including the zombie apocalypse.


That's what I thought, but my Amazon rep confirmed there's an issue with the payment.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

No payment for me either.

Something different though. The notification for payment arrived days before the rest of them, and the payments screen has been showing it as paid for about a week now, where all the rest paid yesterday are still showing pending.

Looks like Amazon have stuffed up the payments, where part of the system thinks the payments have already been made because they are listed as complete.


----------



## John Van Stry (May 25, 2011)

I've not yet received my US pay. All the rest I have gotten however.
It is supposed to be here on the day that they say, however sometimes the Federal Reserve hold things up, so hopefully it will be here tomorrow. By law all transactions are now required to be processed in three days, and typically they go out on the 28th. 

So we will see what we will see. The fact that so many people are having a problem this month, makes me think that processing ran late at Amazon or at their bank. Hopefully they got it fixed and things will be fine tomorrow.


----------



## North Star Plotting (Jul 11, 2015)

Another no payment here. Everything except US, which is the only one I really need, of course.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Yikels. I wrote them but I guess selling a ton of books on their platform doesn't make me important enough for an email or a phone call. Anyway I haven't heard a thing so I appreciate everyone who shared what they knew. It helped. I'm hoping that I wake up in the morning and find shiny new money in my checking account. That would be great.


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

Received UK and Canada payment. No US payment. This is the first time they've been late.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

North Star Plotting said:


> Another no payment here. Everything except US, which is the only one I really need, of course.


Me too. And it has to be my first decent payment as well!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, it's after midnight (EST) here, and the 30th, but still no US payment. 

I did receive all the foreign payments early yesterday.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm laughing here because this is SUCH a sign of the change from traditional to ebook...and Amazon!  

Traditional publishers...including Big 5...were always, "it will go out every six months, but, you know, sometimes things are a little delayed. Not our problem if it is." And an author never, ever (unless you were a big name) knew what might be coming because there was no such thing as an advance statement. Not to mention the agents who got their authors' money but might take days to weeks to get the payments out.

And, no, I haven't seen the US or the UK payment yet.

(And, honest, I'm not knocking all the folks who need the money. There's a reason I still have a day job. When I was full time as trad published, I sweated from one six months' statement to the other. And I do mean sweated. Bullets. I went full time when things were sailing upward full blast, then the consolidations hit, print runs were halved, then halved again, and that financial picture for mid-listers like me went from rosy to dull to black.)


----------



## Penang (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, it's past 12PST and the US payment still hasn't processed :/


----------



## LadyStarlight (Nov 14, 2014)

Penang said:


> Well, it's past 12PST and the US payment still hasn't processed :/


That's usually when the payment appears in the bank account too, at the stroke of 12 PST. This probably means people in the US who did not get their money yet, still won't see it today.


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

I ended up getting mine close to midnight (EST)


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Midnight came and went and no US payment....  even though KDP reports say it was paid...


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Mine's not even in my account as pending.....so I doubt it will be coming today. Maybe they got hacked? Can you imagine?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Amazon posted a PROFIT this month. Now we know where they got it


----------



## mickeywrites981 (May 9, 2015)

I didn't get anything yesterday and they responded saying they would have to check with accounts payable. They would get back to me by Nov. 4th!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

mickeywrites981 said:


> I didn't get anything yesterday and they responded saying they would have to check with accounts payable. They would get back to me by Nov. 4th!!


Ok, sent my own message to them now.

Also indicated Nov 4 wasn't really acceptable.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Foreign payments received yesterday, but no U.S. payment as of 7 a.m. EDT. Bank of America also having issues, and giving error messages, so who knows?


----------



## Mylius Fox (Jun 2, 2014)

brkingsolver said:


> Bank of America also having issues, and giving error messages, so who knows?


I now think I know what's going on with this...


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

I STILL have no U.S. payment yet.  Nov. 4 would not be acceptable to me either. Crud.


----------



## 3rotic (Mar 28, 2013)

November 4th, eh?

Aw, shucks, I'm sure my landlord will understand.

NOT.

Kind of panicking about this. The US payment (the only one that really amounts to anything for me) has never been late before. The others have, but the US payment has always been reliable. I really hope they get this all squared away. Fast. Some of us are living paycheck-to-paycheck, and even slight delays like this can upend our lives. I guess that isn't Amazon's problem, but it sucks a fat one for smallfry like me. And my kids.

Ugh.

/rant


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Indian and US payment pending.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

I checked my account again this morning. I mistook the UK payment for the US payment so I actually haven't received the US payment nor is it listed as pending. Thankfully, Apple paid me earlier than usual so I'm not scrambling -- they usually pay me on the 3rd but arrived on the 29th. Go figure.


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

All of my payments are in, including the US one. I'm in Japan, so the transfer is likely different for me compared to people in the US. Strange that US payments are delayed for US people while people like me, on the other side of the planet, are getting paid...
Hope things get worked out soon.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Didn't get mine either. It was only 14 darned dollars, but I needed it desperately. This all helps me to make a decision that writing isn't for me. Sick of going hungry...


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Adrian Howell said:


> All of my payments are in, including the US one. I'm in Japan, so the transfer is likely different for me compared to people in the US. Strange that US payments are delayed for US people while people like me, on the other side of the planet, are getting paid...
> Hope things get worked out soon.


Same problem for Australians, using US bank accounts. But oddly, all the others went into the US account just fine.


----------



## WDProsapio (May 22, 2015)

Same here. The report says it is paid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Violet Haze (Jan 9, 2014)

My US payment hasn't arrived today either, and with my bank, anything coming in for the day is always there by 8 am. If it showed up randomly during the day, I would be shocked, so I'm pretty sure I can't rely on it arriving today either.

Good thing I'm not desperate for it, but even so, it bothers me that Amazon can't even email to acknowledge there is a problem, which I'm certain they are aware of by now. I know there's nothing we can do except complain about it and wait, but still...


----------



## Hasbeen (Aug 13, 2013)

Add me to the list. No US payment.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Still no sign of it here.  Not concerned yet, but a bit annoyed.  Was hoping to pay my property taxes today, which in NJ aren't exactly insignificant.


----------



## North Star Plotting (Jul 11, 2015)

Another day, another no payment this morning.

I'm sure the mortgage company will accept Amazon's tardiness as a valid excuse...right?


----------



## 80593 (Nov 1, 2014)

Mine still hasn't made it. (Like others, I've received my payments from the non-US stores, and from CreateSpace as well.)


----------



## KeenToWrite (Oct 30, 2015)

Same boat - foreign payments have all come through, no USD yet. Thank goodness I wasn't depending on it. Condolences to those who were.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I just sent them an email. I'm sure I'll get the standard runaround, but all the radio silence on the subject is really unprofessional when you're talking about people's livelihoods.


----------



## LizB (Oct 25, 2013)

I haven't gotten mine, either, and I'm losing my mind. I literally can't pay my rent without it. And, yeah, I sent an email too.


----------



## Allyson J. (Nov 26, 2014)

Chiming in to say I haven't received mine either. Thank God I have Pay After Delivery set up on PayPal... I have a BookBub coming up that I was counting on having money to pay for.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I received an email back saying that they would get back to me on November 3rd regarding the issue.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Response from KDP:



> ```
> Hello, I'm sorry for inconvenience caused by the late payment.
> We are having a technical issue which has caused a delay in payments
> and I have added your name to the list of affected authors. Our Accounts Payable team is aware of this problem and is working hard to fix it as soon as possible. Thanks for your patience while we fix this problem.
> ```


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

I heard that there will be no US payment until the 15th when the KU payout is released.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

This_Way_Down said:


> I heard that there will be no US payment until the 15th when the KU payout is released.


Where did you hear that?


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

JeanneM said:


> Where did you hear that?


I assume whoever said that was lynched immediately after.


----------



## LizB (Oct 25, 2013)

TimothyEllis said:


> I assume whoever said that was lynched immediately after.


I sure hope so.


----------



## RyanAndrewKinder (Dec 14, 2014)

My Dog's Servant said:


> I'm laughing here because this is SUCH a sign of the change from traditional to ebook...and Amazon!
> 
> (Snip)
> 
> When I was full time as trad published, I sweated from one six months' statement to the other.


I know you put a caveat the end of your post but for some reason what you said rubbed me the wrong way, especially seeing those in the thread who need the money. The whole "hey, it could be worse" argument makes it sound like you're diminishing legitimate gripes with this payment issue.


----------



## horrordude1973 (Sep 20, 2014)

maybe they are tight on cash lol


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

just wanted to chime in and say I haven't gotten my US payment yet either. Hope this doesn't take long to fix :-(


----------



## RyanAndrewKinder (Dec 14, 2014)

North Star Plotting said:


> Another day, another no payment this morning.
> 
> I'm sure the mortgage company will accept Amazon's tardiness as a valid excuse...right?


It's not pretty and will cost some interest but some loan places will loan you money based on past payments or proof of the future payment. It's at least an option if the need is dire and you're depending on three or more digit figures.


----------



## M.B. Ryther (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie Summers said:


> I haven't received my US payment yet, but I have received payments from all of the other Amazon markets.


Same here.


----------



## RC Butler (Sep 17, 2015)

All payments hit my account this morning, I am in Canada so for me this is actually quicker than usual. Usually I don't see US payments until the first.


----------



## Ruth Ann Nordin (Sep 24, 2010)

I have everything but the US payment.  Like a lot of others, I'm getting worried, too.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

I received my US payment from my Amazon Publishing traditionally published stuff, so their payment system isn't down. But I haven't received my US KDP stuff yet. I'm sure it's just a short delay.


----------



## ketosis (Apr 19, 2013)

Add me to the list of no US payment people.  E-mailed them, but it won't mean much.


----------



## Curiouser (Sep 11, 2014)

Nothing for me, either. I wonder if complaining and getting my name added to some (possibly fictitious) list will garner some kind of reward or discount. Unlikely. Once I sent an email asking them very nicely to change the price of my book before a promotion and - although they changed it - I got back the snippy, "We retain discretion over determining our retail prices." Twice. Probably a cookie-cutter response, but it felt like a slap on the wrist. "We have power and we aren't afraid to use it. Bad author."


----------



## Escapee (Jan 31, 2014)

KDP posted a message on the KDP forum saying the US payment is late and will be paid on the 2rd of November (yes, this is the actual spelling in their message).


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

Escapee said:


> KDP posted a message on the KDP forum saying the US payment is late and will be paid on the 2rd of November (yes, this is the actual spelling in their message).


Can you post the link?


----------



## LizB (Oct 25, 2013)

AgnesWebb said:


> Can you post the link?


https://kdp.amazon.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=271978&tstart=0&start=90


----------



## John Van Stry (May 25, 2011)

This is what they sent me last night:

Hello,

Regarding the US Store payment:

I'm sorry for the inconvenience this issue may have caused. Kindly be
informed that currently we're experiencing a technical problem with
processing US Store payments. Our technical team is aware of this problem
and is working hard to fix it.

Errors like this are usually corrected shortly after they're reported. We
are working to correct the problem and hope to have that fixed in the
quickest possible time. We sincerely apologize for this error and are doing
everything we can to ensure that it does not happen again in the future.

I'll contact you once they confirm that the issue is resolved.


I also sent them an email because the bookshelf page that was up last night was the wrong one, it had links to the dev server on it, and not production. They claimed that they 'knew about it already' however it was obvious they didn't (I'm a QA Manager - I know all of the excuses). So yeah, they're having some major issues in the US store and are struggling to get them fixed.

Not getting paid until monday will suck, it means a few bills will be late this month because I paid off a lot of other things first. Now I know better to no longer depend on them being on time. Lesson learned.


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not convinced that the Nov. 2 message is from a reliable KDP source. The username is "KDP Moderate" and they only have 2 posts since 2013. Seems rather odd.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

My payment is now showing up as pending which it wasn't doing earlier.   Hopefully that means that everyone else is about to hit too


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Yay! Mine just showed up!


----------



## JVRudnick (Sep 12, 2014)

Canuck here with a Canadian bank account...

This am, the amazon.com payment was paid in full and I've checked my account via online banking and the $ was paid...yahoo! Big number for me too...

But all others - Spain, England, France, Germany, India, Japan etc are still marked as PENDING...ie nada...

Wonder why as others here have repored getting other countries but not the US payments?

Oh well, off to buy a case of wine!


----------



## blemmet (Jun 30, 2013)

I can be added to the list of those waiting for the US store to actually pay.  Report says paid, but nada at the bank. Sigh...


----------



## JVRudnick (Sep 12, 2014)

ALL my Amazon payments just hit my Canuck bank...no outstanding payments at all now...

Thanks Amazon!

Hope others here get their $ too!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> Didn't get mine either. It was only 14 darned dollars, but I needed it desperately. This all helps me to make a decision that writing isn't for me. Sick of going hungry...


Jeanne, I am so sorry, I know about your situation! BUG HUGS!!!  Please, hang in there!


----------



## Madeline_Kirby (Apr 14, 2015)

Just piling on with a me too - all other payments have posted to my account - even the $0.38 from France! Just waiting for my US payment. Weird!


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

Would be nice to get mine today since I need to pay rent. But with my luck--it'll come on Monday and I'll have to pay a $50 late fee


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

I just got a reply to my KDP inquiry to say that the payment will be posted on Nov 2 and the delay was due to a technical error.


----------



## Rachel E. Rice (Jan 4, 2014)

Checked my bank(10/30/15) and the US payment isn't there, but I have one small payment. I don't know which country. And, I'd like to add that Google's reporting has been 3-4 days behind.


----------



## LizB (Oct 25, 2013)

Vera Nazarian said:


> Jeanne, I am so sorry, I know about your situation! BUG HUGS!!!  Please, hang in there!


I'm trying to keep myself from jumping to the same conclusion, but I agree with Jeanne.  It's scary when payments are late, but there's gotta be a reason we started writing to begin with, so I'll hold on if you will


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Nothing yet.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Time to start working on the front door signs for tomorrow:

"NO CANDY.  BLAME AMAZON"


----------



## Kate Dawes (Sep 16, 2012)

I just received an email from my Amazon rep. November 2 it is.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Adding myself to the list of those who have not received payment yet. Not showing as pending in my account, either. Fortunately, I have my paycheck from day job to fall back on, but I really feel for those who are seriously impacted by this delay. I hope they get it resolved quickly.


----------



## romanticauthor (Apr 17, 2014)

LizB said:


> I sure hope so.


LOL


----------



## Kathryn Meyer Griffith (May 6, 2013)

Still haven't gotten mine. But I've been a writer for soooo long (and the traditional publishers usually paid weeks or even months late without excuses) I NEVER count on my book money until it's in my hot little hands. November 2, huh? I'm glad for KBs so I know what's going on.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

This has definitely been a lesson learned for me. After the dust clears in my checking account, I'll have to contact all the folks I owe money to and request to change the payment date. Maybe that will make scenarios like this one less stressful. Yikels.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 14, 2015)

Don't give up writing! It's not writing's fault, it's Amazon's.


----------



## LizB (Oct 25, 2013)

jessie_talbot said:


> Don't give up writing! It's not writing's fault, it's Amazon's.


But if we publish we can't give up on Amazon! So, what's the answer?


----------



## Logan R. (May 13, 2011)

Recieved my US payment about an hour ago! Hopefully they'll start rolling out to everybody else throughout the day.

I don't know how credible that November 2nd date is, since I feel like that's something they'd say in an email sent out to everybody. I just got an email at noon about an update to the KDP Fund, so I know they're sending stuff out right now. Seems like an explanation email is the least they could do. Fingers crossed this all gets sorted out soon.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

LizB said:


> But if we publish we can't give up on Amazon! So, what's the answer?


It's really hard when it is money you depend on to make ends meet. Believe me, I understand. I've been there. I know it is easier said than done, but try to set aside a rainy day fund to cover expenses for times like this. Fortunately, this doesn't happen often with Amazon.

I can understand your disappointment, but the only thing quitting will do is guarantee there will never be another payment. Don't give up. You've come too far.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Logan R. said:


> Recieved my US payment about an hour ago! Hopefully they'll start rolling out to everybody else throughout the day.
> 
> I don't know how credible that November 2nd date is, since I feel like that's something they'd say in an email sent out to everybody. I just got an email at noon about an update to the KDP Fund, so I know they're sending stuff out right now. Seems like an explanation email is the least they could do. Fingers crossed this all gets sorted out soon.


I think you're right about the Nov. 2 date. They probably intend to have it done before, but padded the date in the email so people would stop emailing them.


----------



## LizB (Oct 25, 2013)

vlmain said:


> It's really hard when it is money you depend on to make ends meet. Believe me, I understand. I've been there. I know it is easier said than done, but try to set aside a rainy day fund to cover expenses for times like this. Fortunately, this doesn't happen often with Amazon.
> 
> I can understand your disappointment, but the only thing quitting will do is guarantee there will never be another payment. Don't give up. You've come too far.


Thank you so much for the encouragement. It means a lot to me. I'm never in this much of a crisis... just everything happened at once, know?


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

kemobullock said:


> This has definitely been a lesson learned for me. After the dust clears in my checking account, I'll have to contact all the folks I owe money to and request to change the payment date. Maybe that will make scenarios like this one less stressful. Yikels.


It doesn't help. I've been doing that, to keep payments of some things staggered - only to then completely forget "Oh, it's the 17th. *that* bill was due."


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Really sucks to hear how many people were affected. I hope Amazon gets this all straightened out so you're minimally affected. The life of a freelance indie writer/publisher is challenging enough to have to deal with money issues from distributors.

That being said, if any of you aren't familiar with it, I'd encourage you to check out Kris Rusch's series, The Freelancer's Survival Guide, specifically the sections on money. I've had plenty of experiences living paycheck to paycheck and having to mail out delayed checks. Kris's guide helped me in a lot of areas, and it might you as well.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

Anyone who freelances should make it their #1 priority, after needs have been met, to put money into savings and develop a cushion. This SUCKS, but thank God I have enough in my savings that I can still pay my rent. I'm glad I didn't buy that shiny new iMac when I had the $$ in the bank; the 1800-dollar car repair two weeks ago and now this have decimated me down to almost the last penny. I feel really bad for those of you who don't have anything to fall back on. Please put that at the top of your goals list!


----------



## LadyStarlight (Nov 14, 2014)

PLEASE, PLEASE keep posting those who have yet to receive their payment. I have yet to receive mine. I know I will eventually get it, but that doesn't stop my mind from fretting about it. This has never happened before so I'm a little bit disturbed, especially when the money coming in is a large amount.


----------



## bbhamel (Feb 11, 2015)

I still haven't gotten my payment. I'm not expecting it until tomorrow based entirely on nothing at all.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

If it was a glitch and payments will now go out November 2... how come SOME people got their payment on time?


----------



## Jana DeLeon (Jan 20, 2011)

CEMartin2 said:


> If it was a glitch and payments will now go out November 2... how come SOME people got their payment on time?


Because they can't process all payments at once because of the size, so they're processed in batches. It appears that batches for foreign writers got processed correctly as most in other countries are reporting receiving their payments. In the US some are seeing payment and others are not. Some batches may not be done processing and in other cases, banks sometimes delay posting by a day.


----------



## LadyStarlight (Nov 14, 2014)

CEMartin2 said:


> If it was a glitch and payments will now go out November 2... how come SOME people got their payment on time?


I think the vast majority of people who got it on time were people in the UK or other foreign countries. Furthermore, the ones that are trickling in for other people right now, some of them seem to be Canadian, so I'm guessing a lot of US based people will still be waiting.


----------



## romanticauthor (Apr 17, 2014)

I just got off the phone with my bank. They are not showing anything from Amazon for my US royalties. They are good about telling their customers if they have something pending that is waiting for them to process, and it's not showing at all. This has really been such a disappointment and a stress, as like most people I was relying on receiving it on the 29th, as my statement said.


----------



## Hasbeen (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok I still haven't received mine and it is after 2pm EST so any money that goes in will not  be available in my account until Monday. I have received no emails about the problem nor the usual email telling me a payment has been sent. I think Amazon is good for it but having some knowledge of running systems they should have had this problem corrected a long time ago. You put your best people on your money problems. Sure hope they get it done soon. This was a good month for me and was looking forward to the payment. Thank goodness I not in the boat of some who have direct withdrawal from my amazon account. I really feel for you guys.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm US based and last time I checked it was pending and the bank had already credited to my account.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Mine came through this morning a little after eight o'clock my time, and I'm in the U.S. So it's not all people in Canada, the U.K., etc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

CEMartin2 said:


> If it was a glitch and payments will now go out November 2... how come SOME people got their payment on time?


I assume batches take account of local time. I'm in New Zealand and got my payment first thing our 29th, which is very early am on the 28th in the States, so mine must have been initiated on the 27th (just a hypothesis).


----------



## MySky (Sep 8, 2014)

Checking in from California. No US payment as of 11:30am PDT. Not in pending transactions. Where did the date of November 2 come from?


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

https://kdp.amazon.com/community/ann.jspa?annID=868



> Announcement: USD Payment Delay
> Posted By:	KDP Moderate
> Created in:	System: Global Announcement
> Posted:	Oct 30, 2015 8:06 AM
> ...


----------



## Kate Dawes (Sep 16, 2012)

MySky said:


> Checking in from California. No US payment as of 11:30am PDT. Not in pending transactions. Where did the date of November 2 come from?


My Amazon rep told me Nov 2, and other writers with reps are being told the same thing. I think there are other sources as well.


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

MySky said:


> Checking in from California. No US payment as of 11:30am PDT. Not in pending transactions. Where did the date of November 2 come from?


I'm in Cali and received mine a couple of hours ago. Maybe yours will pop up there soon.


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

In Florida... no US payment as of now. Called bank, nothing is pending either. At least we're not alone! We can all whine to each other.


----------



## MmmmmPie (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm in Alabama. No U.S. payment yet either. If it doesn't come within the next couple of hours, I'm guessing it will be Monday.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

MmmmmPie said:


> I'm in Alabama. No U.S. payment yet either. If it doesn't come within the next couple of hours, I'm guessing it will be Monday.


I think most banks here in the US call the business day done at 2 PM and post things for next business day, which would be Monday.


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

AgnesWebb said:


> I'm in Cali and received mine a couple of hours ago. Maybe yours will pop up there soon.


Los Angeles here


----------



## Kate Dawes (Sep 16, 2012)

Bank of America posts Friday's pending deposits overnight. Just asked them. No time cutoff.


----------



## Dragonwriter11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm in California and no sign of mine yet. I'm glad I found this thread so I know it's not just me!


----------



## CaraMunro (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info, Jim.

It's always nice to know you can log on to KBoards and find out what is going on.

*

LadyStarlight, I'm checking in from Indonesia here: other stores' payment came in no problem some time before 7 pm Oct 29 -- which was early morning US time. Still no payment from US store so I guess I'm part of the left behind batches, sobs.

It is unusual because in recent months Amazon has been trying to impress me (lol) and sent some of the payments on 28th, sometimes even on Saturdays...

Anyway, November 2nd, then.


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

Issued by 11/2? Does that mean it'll show up in our accounts on that day, or is that when they'll send it out to the banks? Lol


----------



## John Ellsworth (Jun 1, 2014)

Someone said the cybersecurity police are on their way to my house to find out why I've logged into my bank account 21,455 times since yesterday morning. There must be _some_thing to tell them....


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

John Ellsworth said:


> Someone said the cybersecurity police are on their way to my house to find out why I've logged into my bank account 21,455 times since yesterday morning. There must be _some_thing to tell them....


Funny, my credit union/bank called me after I read this post. They wanted to know why I was checking my account so much. I kid you not. Kinda surreal!


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Mine showed up today...all $4.87 of it. 😀


----------



## John Ellsworth (Jun 1, 2014)

Just now got this email from KDP:
Hello,

We discovered a technical error that caused your October US royalty payment to be delayed. We’ve corrected the error and your payment will be issued on November 2nd, 2015.  

We apologize for the inconvenience caused, and we appreciate your understanding.

Sincerely,

The Kindle Direct Publishing Team

This is 6:07 PM CST.


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

Got that email too.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

No US payment yet either (international and affiliate received).


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello,

We discovered a technical error that caused your October US royalty payment to be delayed. We’ve corrected the error and your payment will be issued on November 2nd, 2015.  

We apologize for the inconvenience caused, and we appreciate your understanding.

Sincerely,

The Kindle Direct Publishing Team

©1996-2015, Amazon.com, Inc. or its affiliates. All Rights Reserved. Amazon and Kindle are trademarks of Amazon.com, Inc. or its affiliates. 410 Terry Avenue North Seattle, Washington 98109 US

Please note: This is a transactional message regarding your account. Your subscription preferences will continue to be honored for all future commercial e-mails from Kindle Direct Publishing.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Yep - just received that email, too.


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

I got the same email just now even though as of early this morning I've been paid from all countries including the US. So keep hope alive everyone. Clearly it's just an automated email they're sending everyone even if you may get paid sooner than the dates they're indicating.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Me too.


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

In Nevada. My other Amazon payments have cleared the bank, as has B&N; still waiting for some sign of the .com money, though.


----------



## RubyMadden (Jun 11, 2014)

Like many of you, I emailed KDP yesterday and got a similar response. Thankfully, the US funds were in my account, posting today. I hope yours show up soon too!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Came to see what's going on, so I see, I'm not alone.  

I use to be the IT support dude for the accounts payable department of a Fortune 500 company, and this type of stuff happened a few times in my seven years. So I have a soft spot for the accounts payable peeps of Amazon right now. It's very stressful when your system goes down and or messes up and people aren't getting paid. Phones ring off the hook, IT tries to figure out what's going on and then has to figure out how to fix it.

Anyway, I know it's no comfort for us as we're waiting to be paid, but just I thought I would provide a glimpse of what's probably going on over there... chaos.


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

I got my email too. As long as I know it's coming, I can have some peace of mind. Trying to figure out what happened was driving me crazy... hackers, IRS, scammers, lost in the direct deposit universe? 

Something strange is going on because in addition to missing my pay, I also got a flat tire today, and when hubby was on the way to get me the engine blew out in our other truck! I can't believe what a day this has been.


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

Ah, I finally got my "oops, our bad, we'll pay you Nov 2" email. So at least I feel less neglected now.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Dragovian said:


> Ah, I finally got my "oops, our bad, we'll pay you Nov 2" email. So at least I feel less neglected now.


just got my note as well


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

KaraKing said:


> I got my email too. As long as I know it's coming, I can have some peace of mind. Trying to figure out what happened was driving me crazy... hackers, IRS, scammers, lost in the direct deposit universe?
> 
> Something strange is going on because in addition to missing my pay, I also got a flat tire today, and when hubby was on the way to get me the engine blew out in our other truck! I can't believe what a day this has been.


Whoa, that is a "when it rains it pours" type day! I would avoid a ride in your vehicles for one month.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep, email stating Nov 2nd. Technical glitch.


----------



## Mzink (Jul 20, 2015)

KaraKing said:


> I got my email too. As long as I know it's coming, I can have some peace of mind. Trying to figure out what happened was driving me crazy... hackers, IRS, scammers, lost in the direct deposit universe?
> 
> Something strange is going on because in addition to missing my pay, I also got a flat tire today, and when hubby was on the way to get me the engine blew out in our other truck! I can't believe what a day this has been.


Mercury isn't even in retrograde! So sorry for your crappy day.
<3

Got my email like everyone else. Thank god for international sales. And I'd bet this is a huge problem in Amazon's eyes as well, especially since they're pushing Select. My iBooks and Nook sales are just now (three months after I started Indie publishing) taking off, but I've ben considering going Select. This is at least some reason to think about staying wide in terms of the "don't put my eggs in one basket" adage.

Hope everyone squeaks through the weekend okay!


----------



## ketosis (Apr 19, 2013)

I got my payment this morning from the US store.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

loganbyrne said:


> I got my payment this morning from the US store.


I'm wondering if they are being paid in order of lowest amount to highest?

Mine is nicely high, (well in my terms it is), and I'm delayed until the 2nd.


----------



## engellmann (Jan 18, 2015)

No panic, I got an email from them today saying there's been an error but it was fixed. They said I'd get it on Nov 2.


----------



## LadyStarlight (Nov 14, 2014)

TimothyEllis said:


> I'm wondering if they are being paid in order of lowest amount to highest?
> 
> Mine is nicely high, (well in my terms it is), and I'm delayed until the 2nd.


That's what I'm wondering too. I know several authors who have money coming in (five figures) and they haven't gotten paid. Mine is substantial as well and I haven't gotten it either.


----------



## Logan R. (May 13, 2011)

LadyStarlight said:


> That's what I'm wondering too. I know several authors who have money coming in (five figures) and they haven't gotten paid. Mine is substantial as well and I haven't gotten it either.


I got mine yesterday and it was substantial as well, so that's not the case.


----------



## Madeline_Kirby (Apr 14, 2015)

FYI - I got the Nov. 2 email as well, but I just checked my bank account and it shows the payment as "Processing" and the funds are available.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Alan Petersen said:


> Came to see what's going on, so I see, I'm not alone.
> 
> I use to be the IT support dude for the accounts payable department of a Fortune 500 company, and this type of stuff happened a few times in my seven years. So I have a soft spot for the accounts payable peeps of Amazon right now. It's very stressful when your system goes down and or messes up and people aren't getting paid. Phones ring off the hook, IT tries to figure out what's going on and then has to figure out how to fix it.
> 
> Anyway, I know it's no comfort for us as we're waiting to be paid, but just I thought I would provide a glimpse of what's probably going on over there... chaos.


My SIL had a similar position with an online banking firm until recently. When the alarms go off (literally) that the system has gone down, everyone from up to the highest management in the department was up 24/7 until it was fixed. Major stress.

I almost laughed at the NYT article about stress at Amazon. Obviously they have they never worked at a large tech company.

ETA: And my partner and I received exactly the same email.


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

My bank sent me a direct deposit alert this morning, for the amount of my .com payment. Hope everyone else is seeing money today, too.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

I haven't yet but it sounds like many have. Happy you got your moolah. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that mine comes in soon.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

Just checked again and nothing is pending or processing. I hope it really is the 2nd.


----------



## JVRudnick (Sep 12, 2014)

Just so I know...as I've been 'here' like for a few months...

This was an UNUSUAL occurrence, correct? 

I should not read that it happens a lot, correct?


----------



## delly_xo (Oct 29, 2014)

Hopefully mine comes in on the 2nd as they indicated. Checked my account just now and still nothingl.


----------



## LadyStarlight (Nov 14, 2014)

JVRudnick said:


> Just so I know...as I've been 'here' like for a few months...
> 
> This was an UNUSUAL occurrence, correct?
> 
> I should not read that it happens a lot, correct?


At least for me it is. I've been publishing for three years and can't remember this happening. Might have happened to others though.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine was in on 29th October - same date as all the other Amazon site payments.


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

JVRudnick said:


> Just so I know...as I've been 'here' like for a few months...
> 
> This was an UNUSUAL occurrence, correct?
> 
> I should not read that it happens a lot, correct?


Unusual, obviously. First time Zon's been late in 2 years for me. So the email saying they've got it taken care of is reassuring to me.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

JVRudnick said:


> Just so I know...as I've been 'here' like for a few months...
> 
> This was an UNUSUAL occurrence, correct?
> 
> I should not read that it happens a lot, correct?


This is the first time I've ever seen the US Amazon KDP pay late, and I've been publishing on KDP since 2010. I've had delays on the foreign (for me) accounts from time to time, though. But I'm not sure if that had more to do with currency conversion or not.

So to answer your question - this IS an unusual occurrence.

It happens in technology, especially if you are putting in enhancements and someone forgot to regression test or the test environment doesn't have the same settings as production. Glitches are painful no matter how you look at it.

However, the fact they did not put up a banner on the KDP site to let users know there is an issue that affects multiple users is an epic fail in customer service. I can see not doing a mass mailing because it isn't a global issue, as we have seen from what has been paid, but to put something in a forum that not all users go to isn't cool. Waiting to send a response to those who email is also lacking. They were not preemptive in notifying their client base at all.

I would have heads if that was my communications team.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Mine squeaked in just after midnight.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

JVRudnick said:


> Just so I know...as I've been 'here' like for a few months...
> 
> This was an UNUSUAL occurrence, correct?
> 
> I should not read that it happens a lot, correct?


Bezos dipped into the 'Zon petty cash and was a little late paying it back. He promises it won't happen again.


----------



## Maggie Dana (Oct 26, 2011)

Jim Johnson said:


> Bezos dipped into the 'Zon petty cash and was a little late paying it back. He promises it won't happen again.


Jim wins the Internet.


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

I got the Nov. 2nd email too. I hope it's true. I've been looking forward to recieving the bulk of the payment for my best month ever.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Sure have no complaints about the payments. Only about their microscopic size.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

JVRudnick said:


> Just so I know...as I've been 'here' like for a few months...
> 
> This was an UNUSUAL occurrence, correct?
> 
> I should not read that it happens a lot, correct?


I think something similar happened with some payments delayed a couple of years ago. Usual? No, not by a long shot.


----------



## TheLemontree (Sep 12, 2015)

I very much doubt it is based on size of payout.

Mine might buy me a sandwich (but not a coffee as well), and I haven't got it yet


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

I just had the notification of payment.


----------



## 3rotic (Mar 28, 2013)

*holds breath*


----------



## mickeywrites981 (May 9, 2015)

Nothing here. This would have been my first payout. Nothing payment information either....(chews nails). Its been 66 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

mickeywrites981 said:


> Nothing here. This would have been my first payout. Nothing payment information either....(chews nails). Its been 66 days.


Patience grasshopper.

Practice your happy dance for when it does arrive. The first is always a big event regardless of how much it is.


----------



## Mark Tyson (Sep 22, 2014)

It's 2:40 Central time (12:40 West coast) Nov. 2nd and I still do not show a payment in my bank account. I am worried again. I thought for sure it would be here by now, as it usually posts after the west coast midnight. I sure hope it comes sometime today!!!! It's 5 days late now for me.


----------



## 3rotic (Mar 28, 2013)

Hnngh. It's in. About 430 AM for me. Thank goodness that's over.


----------



## Mark Tyson (Sep 22, 2014)

3rotic said:


> Hnngh. It's in. About 430 AM for me. Thank goodness that's over.


What's your time zone? Looks like you are maybe east coast US?


----------



## 3rotic (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Mark Tyson (Sep 22, 2014)

Mine just posted. 4am central time! Whew!


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

Mine is now in my account as pending. Phew.


----------



## NoBlackHats (Oct 17, 2012)

Nothing here on the West Coast yet.









UPDATE: Victoria's happy now. Payment just posted. Leaving the Meme because it makes me happy


----------



## John Van Stry (May 25, 2011)

Mine was posted when I got up at 8AM this morning. I'm on the west coast.


----------



## Rachel E. Rice (Jan 4, 2014)

Received my US payment today.  However, there are three or four more missing.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

My payment is in my account


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Came today!


----------



## mickeywrites981 (May 9, 2015)

Arrggg... So apparently they didn't pay me. They are working with accounts payable to see what happened. Not ETA given. We will contact you when we get more information. Gee thanks Amazon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> My SIL had a similar position with an online banking firm until recently. When the alarms go off (literally) that the system has gone down, everyone from up to the highest management in the department was up 24/7 until it was fixed. Major stress.
> 
> I almost laughed at the NYT article about stress at Amazon. Obviously they have they never worked at a large tech company.
> 
> ETA: And my partner and I received exactly the same email.


I heard the NY Times is very stress-free, management doesn't even care if their reporters miss their deadlines.


----------



## mickeywrites981 (May 9, 2015)

mickeywrites981 said:


> Arrggg... So apparently they didn't pay me. They are working with accounts payable to see what happened. Not ETA given. We will contact you when we get more information. Gee thanks Amazon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got paid for Aug! Yipprr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Alan Petersen said:


> I heard the NY Times is very stress-free, management doesn't even care if their reporters miss their deadlines.


True. And no one there was ever pushed to tears by mean management/editors. Mmm hmmm...


----------

